# Black Karate Federation



## Rick Wade (Jan 13, 2004)

Does the Black Karate Federation Practice Kenpo?

What is their web address?

Can someone give me a brief History Lesson on the BKF?

Rick


----------



## jukado1 (Jan 13, 2004)

the bkf that i know of was based out of south Los Angeles, and started by Steve Sanders, and Donny Williams, and a couple more gentlemen.  Mr Sanders was a black belt under Ed Parker and one of Mr, Parkers top tournament fighters.  the bkf was started to fight the racism that Mr. Sanders felt was used against black fighters of that time.  if you watch "enter the dragon" you'll see Steve Sanders, and Donny Williams in a class session stopping to say goodby to Jim Kelly before he goes to Han's tournament.  Steve Sanders is now Steve Mauhamed.


----------



## Brian Jones (Jan 14, 2004)

I suggesst you contact Tom Bleecker with your question.  He has posted a couple of times that he is working on a screenplay on the BKF.  he seems to know quite a bit.  He posts here sometimes, and very frequently on KenpoNet.  I also beleive Dr. Chapel can be of service.

brianJones


----------



## Doc (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jukado1 _
> *the bkf that i know of was based out of south Los Angeles, and started by Steve Sanders, and Donny Williams, and a couple more gentlemen.  Mr. Sanders was a black belt under Ed Parker and one of Mr, Parkers top tournament fighters.  the bkf was started to fight the racism that Mr. Sanders felt was used against black fighters of that time.  if you watch "enter the dragon" you'll see Steve Sanders, and Donny Williams in a class session stopping to say goodby to Jim Kelly before he goes to Han's tournament.  Steve Sanders is now Steve Mauhamed. *


Depending on who you might ask. The BKF was founded as a Federation by myself and my college room-mate, now Senior Guru Cliff Stewart, and Jerry Smith. After the name, and concept were defined and the patch drawn, I sought and received permission from Ed Parker Sr. who suggested the original idea to me. After the fact, we asked Steve if he would like to be a part, and we decided to make him president because he was the most well known. Steve was a black belt under Chuck Sullivan not Ed Parker Sr. Donnie Williams was not a part of the BKF inception and in fact was a student of Al Thomas at the time in Arizona, and said he originally received his black under Byong Yu in Tae Quon Do. He did however come in about a year and a half later.

The organization was not founded to fight "racism," but to give a collective group of people an organization they could call their own. Ed Parker Sr. did the same thing with Lima Lama.

The movie scenes were shot at the 103rd street school and Western Ave in Los Angeles. The scene where Kelly steals the police car was shot in the alley in the rear.

When the members in law enforcement left for various reasons, the history "changed," like I said depending upon whom you ask. However, my version is backed up by all of the people I mentioned and others as well who were there like Al "Hot Dog" Harvey. Al is an Internal Affairs Investigator with Los Angeles County and has had this discussion with others already who have chosen to believe the other "versions."

BKF Kenpo is attributed to Steve Sanders after we left. Orginally the BKF was not style based but was a federation that included Shotokan, Five Animal Gung Fu, Shorin-Ryu, Hap-Ki-Do, Tang-Soo-Do, Lima Lama, Goju-Ryu, Jiu-Jitsu, Ju-do, and Okinawan Te with kenpo being a minority in the group. When everyone else left for various reasons nothing was left but primarily Steve's personal students, and the organization became "BKF Kenpo." 

So it depends if you are talking about the Original BKF, or the group that formed around Steve after everyone else left.  BKF Kenpo is loosely based on Steve's tournament freestyle and is a competition based "kenpo" devoid of Concepts common to Ed Parker's American Kenpo. 

As for Mr. Bleecker, he prefers to believe what he is told by other people because he has decided I have no credibility in Kenpo etc.


----------



## CoolKempoDude (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Doc _
> *Depending on who you might ask. The BKF was founded as a ............ *



BKF is still teaching American Kenpo ????


----------



## Pacificshore (Feb 4, 2004)

Doc:

Nice post regarding the BKF.  With BKF standing for Black Karate Federation, one would think that it would be a compelation of many different styles, but from what I have read and seen, I too always thought it was a Kenpo based system/organization.

Amazing how the learning never stops, and who to believe and what to believe is up to the individual


----------



## Rick Wade (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Doc _
> *As for Mr. Bleecker, he prefers to believe what he is told by other people because he has decided I have no credibility in Kenpo etc. *



This is the kind of information I was looking for!

Remember 
"Perseption is reality until the true is revealed"


Thanks


----------



## Doc (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rick Wade _
> *This is the kind of information I was looking for!
> 
> Remember
> ...


Ahaaa! The phantom speaks. The only person harder to get on the phone than me. Yes I know the real poop on a lot of people and Kenpo history. Maybe that's why they don't want me to talk to much. You'd be surprised!


----------



## Rick Wade (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Doc _
> *Ahaaa! The phantom speaks. The only person harder to get on the phone than me. Yes I know the real poop on a lot of people and Kenpo history. Maybe that's why they don't want me to talk to much. You'd be surprised! *



Yea Yea I will call you tonight sir.

Thanks
Rick


----------

